# Bathing a rat



## Lorenna (Dec 19, 2006)

I bought my first rat three days ago and I know that you can bath them. My girl is starting to smell not very good and I want to bath her. What implement should I use? Soap? Dog shampoo? And by the way, my girl is young (I don't know her age but she's tiny yet, like a hamster). Is she too young for bathing?


----------



## Jinxies (Nov 21, 2006)

I use ferret shampoo but I know that you can use cat or dog shampoo as well. And its best to have everything ready before hand just like a little baby. And make sure to keep water out of the face and ears as well as soap. Cause no critter or person likes to have that done. 

How I bathe my boys is a set up a huge bowl in the kitchen sink and fill it up with warm water and set a wachcloth in it so they have something to stand on (as if they would stand on it, it also helps with rinsing as well) And it helps to do one at a time if you have multiples. Well anyways once I have the bowl all set up I get a small bath towel set up and I get the ratty and I slowly place him in the water and tell him comforting words. And the soak his body up to his neck add a couple drops of shampoo scrub scrub srub and rub rub rub and then rinse and quickly wrap him up in the towel. And rub rub rub him dry. And hold him in the towel until he is dry and help him along.


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

Ive never bathed a rat yet. When they get smelly it normaly wears off over a few days. I wouldnt know where to start bathing them  

1 rat will get lonely as they live in groups, youd be best getting her a friend :wink:


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

My Jay hates baths with a passion!


----------



## FalconStorm (Nov 28, 2006)

I haven't bathed my rats. They pretty much take care of themselves. They're certainly not dirty and they don't really smell, unless it's litter changing day, when the litter is at its dirtiest. Then, if they've been rolling in it or walking in it a lot, their feet sometimes have a bit of smell. I usually wipe them off with the washcloth I use to clean the cage. Other than that, though, they don't seem like they need a bath.


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

i dont bath my rats either.


----------



## ameliaflame (Nov 28, 2006)

I bathe my ratties once a month for girls and once every three weeks for my boys in warm water with johnsons extra mild baby shampoo (well i jus take them in the shower with me, that's generlly easier in my opinion but I don't know how appealing you think taking a shower with a rat would be). Rats are extremely social animals and live shorter unhappier lives with out another same-sex companion with them. How long is your girl from tail to nose? If she is shorter than 8 inches she shouldn't be bathed unless she's super stinky, and then only a little quick bath with a dab of shampoo and warmish (not too hot) water in a large mixing bowl. Be careful when bathing ratties though, they're claws hurt when they are frantically scrabbling at your bare skin! I wear work gloves when bathing my ratties.


----------



## cupids_cuties (Jan 7, 2007)

i bathed one of my rats in the bathtub once with about 2-3 inches of water...i was leaning over rinsing her and she jumped all the way onto my shoulder.
it scared the crap out of me...i had no idea rats could jump so high straight up. it was easily 2 or 3 feet!

i use the sink now with a face cloth in it.

if she is that young you could try just rinsing her in warm water and drying her fur after...if it does nothing then try a tiny bit of soap.


----------



## cupids_cuties (Jan 7, 2007)

ive given up bathing my rats...aside from the one male i had, my females are generally really small and have no odor at all


----------



## cupids_cuties (Jan 7, 2007)

ive given up bathing my rats...aside from the one male i had, my females are generally really small and have no odor at all


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I bathe mine in rabbit shampoo when their tails start to look a little iffy :| also arond the time i give my Rabbit a bath. I bath them in the summer to keep them kool and so they always smell nice .


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

i just use warm water with 2 drops of vanilla oil or lavender and a small amount of dog shampoo! they despice baths to start then while the others are being bathed they try to jump in 2 the bowl!


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Rats don't usually need to be bathed. I only bathed my rats twice in the two years I had them. They hated it! So long as you keep their cage clean and they don't get into anything they shouldn't be to smelly. Expect to be clawed to death if you do (SOME do like the water but I've found most peoples rats are quite terrified of bathtime). I'd avoid most commercial small animal shampoos and go with plain old baby shampoo for optimum safety. Just avoid getting any water or shampoo on the head, eyes, ears area. Make sure you dry her off good afterwards and keep her out of drafts. Good luck!


----------

